# Music Project



## btvedt (Nov 16, 2015)

My 8th grade son is in band. His band music teacher assigned a project in which he must list a playlist of classical music pieces performed by professional musicians that feature a percussion solo. The percussion instrument must be either a snare drum, xylophone or timpani since they are band instruments.

Can anyone suggest pieces or composers that meet this criteria? This is daunting project for a 13 year old. If anyone can point him in the right direction it would be a help. He has to find the music via cds or online. He will have to refer to these songs during the school year. Thank you.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, that sounds very tricky....the only solo timpani work I know are those pieces by Elliott Carter! People who have studied percussion would probably know a fair amount of solo snare drum works though....


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Do these count?


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

What no anvils?











PS I hope you are going to let us know what we scored for HIS homework!


----------

